# What Budget Backup Camera



## samplestars (Jul 30, 2014)

I shoot with a Canon 5d3, and have started getting occassional paid work, such as weddings, modelling portfolios, etc.. 
I've had my brothers T3i/600D as backup but it's really time I got my own backup body. 

Unfortunately I'm on a pretty tight budget of around 500 dollars.

I've narrowed it down to an *SL1/100D or 5D Classic. *
Another possibility is a *60D.* 
The T3i, which is in that price range, is one I'm not especially interested in.

I love the SL1. It's small, light, and capable of stunning images. When using 2 bodies at once, the light weight would most certainly be appreciated. The 5D Classic however, has that gorgeous FF sensor, amazing skin tones, but otherwise dated technology. The 60D in fairness, is probably the sensible choice, with the extra cross-type focus points, flip out screen, etc
I consider all of these cameras to be fairly great value for money at their current available prices..

*Sooo out of curiosity mostly, what would you prefer as a backup camera*? *
(*which will also get some as a second wedding camera)

Thanks for any thoughts on this


----------



## studio460 (Jul 31, 2014)

The full-frame Nikon D3s is my primary event body, so I bought a second D3s as a back-up (which I use simultaneously with a different lens mounted, so technically, it's a "second body," not a back-up body). I think any modern crop-body would be fine as an emergency body (but, not as a second body--second bodies, ideally, should be _identical_).

However, if using a crop-body as your back-up, you would also need to include a complement of the "right" lenses, with adequate speed, since your full-frame lenses will be, um, _cropped_. I have a complete Nikon DX system (which I never use), with the equivalent DX zoom coverage of the full-frame Nikon Holy Trinity. In other words, a back-up body, _plus_ lenses would far exceed your $500 budget. Lenses aside, I think a crop-body back-up is fine [I'm not familiar with Canon bodies, so I have no specific recommendation].


----------



## studio460 (Jul 31, 2014)

For example: Here's my "back-up" Nikon DX system (if I were to need one):

&#8226; Nikon D7000 + MB-D11 + Stroboframe VH-2000 + SB-800 + SC-17 + Quantum Turbo.
&#8226; Tokina 11-16mm f/2.8 [16.5-24mm-equivalent].
&#8226; AF-S Nikkor 17-55mm f/2.8G [25.5-82.5mm-equivalent].
&#8226; Tokina 50-135mm f/2.8 [75-202.5mm-equivalent].


----------



## studio460 (Jul 31, 2014)

samplestars said:


> I've narrowed it down to a . . . *5D Classic.*



Forget everything I said. If you can afford to buy another _full-frame_ body--get _that_! Even the oldest full-frame sensor will outperform even the best crop-frame sensor by at least a stop. Plus, you retain complete system/lens interchangeability.


----------

